# Blocked driver tries to move ambulance



## ffemt8978 (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.y100.com/cc-common/news/sections/newsarticle.html?feed=104673&article=9690512



> MT. JULIET, Tenn. (AP) A man hopped into a Wilson County ambulance that was blocking his car and tried to move it while paramedics were loading a patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I had an urgent care doctor threaten to move our ambulance. He called us code 3 to the urgent care because they were closing and he didn't want to stay late. He was parked where the ambulance always parks. So we blocked him in. He threatened to get in the ambulance and move it. We resonded back with "well how does getting arrested tonight sound?"


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 2, 2012)

every ambulance should have a kill switch, so it can be left running with the keys removed (but not driveable), and every ambulance should be locked up when you are not in it.

City, suburbs, or sticks, it doesn't matter.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 2, 2012)

Reminds me of a call that happened here not too long ago. Actually ended up being a mildly urgent call...


----------



## exodus (Feb 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> I had an urgent care doctor threaten to move our ambulance. He called us code 3 to the urgent care because they were closing and he didn't want to stay late. He was parked where the ambulance always parks. So we blocked him in. He threatened to get in the ambulance and move it. We resonded back with "well how does getting arrested tonight sound?"



Sunrise / Tahquitz or Washington?


----------



## HelloChello (Feb 3, 2012)

Somehow this doesn't surprise me. Haha.  How impatient to you have to be anyway? Oh Tennessee. Never a dull moment. :blink:


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 3, 2012)

We had an MVC a few weeks back, at about 3am.  An otherwise busy, multiple lane road that gets deserted at night.  All lanes blocked by the cops, engine and my ambulance.  As we're getting ready to leave, a Taxi drives up near the scene... sits... then starts flashing his headlight at us trying to get us to move our trucks so he can get by.  I just stared at him till he went in reverse, turned and went the other way.


Someone touches my truck that isn't supposed to?  You bet your butt they'd be getting arrested... and I'd be "afraid for my life" from being kidnapped too.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 3, 2012)

exodus said:


> Sunrise / Tahquitz or Washington?



Desert oasis. Right across the street from the airport fire department 442.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 6, 2012)

I've moved other employees trucks that get left running unlocked.

Drives me bonkers. My Saturday partner doesn't think its necessary to lock the truck... Besides theft of the truck... My wallet/nook/sometimes cell phone is in there.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 6, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I've moved other employees trucks that get left running unlocked.
> 
> Drives me bonkers. My Saturday partner doesn't think its necessary to lock the truck... Besides theft of the truck... My wallet/nook/sometimes cell phone is in there.



Crew left their rig outside the ER and took the Reds Rig and PICU Team on a 4 hour trip.  Left their rig unlocked, with keys in the ignition, and the windows down.

"Someone" had to teach them a lesson, so "someone" took their rig to a hospital several miles away and parked it there.  4 hours and Stolen Vehicle Report later, several "somebodies" got letters of reprimand in their files.

Oh, and I am not "somebody"... just an observer to the hilarity...  :rofl:


----------



## tssemt2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> every ambulance should have a kill switch, so it can be left running with the keys removed (but not driveable), and every ambulance should be locked up when you are not in it.
> 
> City, suburbs, or sticks, it doesn't matter.



we had one like that, flip a switch and take the keys out
but if you pressed the brake pedal to try and shift it out of park it would shut off


----------



## bstone (Feb 7, 2012)

As I open the door to get out of the ambulance my hand very naturally moves to push down the lock. Don't care how long or short of a time I'll be out of it I am going to lock the bus.


----------

